# Help me stock my tank w/ Vics



## Rostasteve (Dec 21, 2011)

I made some bad buying decisions and mixed Tanganyikans w/ Victorian Haps...so now I have to decide who to keep. I know what has to be done to turn it into a Tang community tank.

What are my options if I decide to keep the Vics (and get rid of the Tangs)? What other Vics can I stock? What Malawi mbuna can I mix in?

It's a 46g bow front tank.
I have a pair of P. sp. "red fin piebald" and a pair of P. sp. "rock kribensis". They're all 2.5"-3.5". The piebald male currently rules the tank...no injuries but he chases everyone else around.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Im not the expert but my kid has a tang tank and its hard to find colorful active peaceful fish. For Me finding cool vics isnt as easy as mbuna but easier than tangs.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I know many Vics can be mixed with the right mbuna species. I'll defer to someone more experienced about your specific ones, but I imagine you'll want more females of each to keep the male aggression in check. What are the dimensions on a 46 bow? Could be too small for 3 harems?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure but vics are kinda nasty, they might be better off with mbuna...


----------



## Rostasteve (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm looking for someone who has experience with these 2 species. Vic have an unfair reputation for being very aggressive, but that's only the case for some species. Sadly there seems to be much misinformation about them so it's hard to decide what to stock.


----------

